# Apple TV2 vers Airport Express



## fakoly33 (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai des enceintes monitor (amplifiées) branchées sur une AE, mon mac (itunes, radium)  et les iphones de la maison l'utilisent.
Peut-on envoyer le son de l'apple TV2 vers l'airport Express (en wireless) ?
Ou alors, utiliser l'ATV2 comme une airport express...?

Merci de vos avis/conseils.

Gilles


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Mars 2011)

Non, tu ne peux pas envoyer le son de l'ATV 2 à une borne airport express (y compris en wireless), ou alors quelque chose m'a totalement échappé.
Quant à brancher directement une ATV2 directement sur tes enceintes, je ne sais pas, mais j'ai un gros doute. Je pensais que l'ATV2 devait être branchée sur une TV pour transmettre le son sur une source externe, en gros un home cinéma.
Je n'ai pas les câbles ce soir pour vérifier si l'ATV2 peut être branchée sur un ampli standard et transmettre le son, mais je n'avais pas la notion que cela pouvait fonctionner, et ce n'est pas présenté par Apple (reste à fouiller la doc de l'ATV2). D'autres te renseignerons mieux à ce propos.
Et n'oublions pas que les seules sorties de l'ATV2 sont une sortie audio numérique et une sortie HDMI (et, bien sur une prise USB et un port ethernet)


----------



## Shurikn (20 Mars 2011)

Il y aune sortie Optique pour le son... en passant par cette sortie aucun prob!

++ §hu


----------



## valyno (10 Mai 2011)

Le sujet m'intéresse.
je possède actuellement une borne Airport Express, que j'envisage de remplacer par une ATV2.
Je sais que cette dernière possède une sortie son optique. Si je la branche sur une entrée audio optique de mon ampli, je devrais pouvoir sortir du son.
Question : iTunes peut-il reconnaitre l'ATV2 comme hauts-parleurs externes comme il le fait avec une borne AE.
Pour le moment, je comprends que pour utiliser l'ATV2, que ce soit pour de l'audio ou de la vidéo, il faut etre branché sur la télé et lancer la lecture depuis l'OSD de l'ATV2  sur la télé.
Or j'aimerai pouvoir écouter de la musique sans avoir à allumer la télé...
Avez-vous déjà essayé ?


----------



## Jellybass (10 Mai 2011)

valyno a dit:


> Question : iTunes peut-il reconnaitre l'ATV2 comme hauts-parleurs externes comme il le fait avec une borne AE.
> Pour le moment, je comprends que pour utiliser l'ATV2, que ce soit pour de l'audio ou de la vidéo, il faut etre branché sur la télé et lancer la lecture depuis l'OSD de l'ATV2  sur la télé.
> Or j'aimerai pouvoir écouter de la musique sans avoir à allumer la télé...
> Avez-vous déjà essayé ?



Oui, c'est possible, je le fais tous les jours. Tu banches ton ATV2 sur ta chaîne hifi via la sortie optique et tu peux l'utiliser comme récepteur Airplay depuis un Mac, PC, iPhone, iPod ou iPad sans utiliser l'interface graphique.

PS: et ça déboîte.


----------



## valyno (10 Mai 2011)

Jellybass a dit:


> Oui, c'est possible, je le fais tous les jours. Tu banches ton ATV2 sur ta chaîne hifi via la sortie optique et tu peux l'utiliser comme récepteur Airplay depuis un Mac, PC, iPhone, iPod ou iPad sans utiliser l'interface graphique.
> 
> PS: et ça déboîte.



Merci pour ta réponse !

Tu viens de faire d'une pierre deux coups :
- tu me confirmes une fonctionnalité du iBidule, et c'est cool 
- tu confirmes indirectement que le vendeur de l'Apple Store Opéra a qui j'ai posé la question est nul : il m'a affirmé le contraire... 
C'est pas la première fois.
Ils sont nombreux, ils sont sympas, mais ils ne connaissent pas leurs produits...


----------



## wip (24 Mai 2011)

Bonjour 

Ce sujet mintéresse aussi.

Mon papa aimerait un iPad 2. Il aimerait envoyer la musique de l'iPad sur son ampli, par l'intermédiaire d'une entrée optique (le son est bien meilleur qu'avec les cinchs). Je pensais utiliser une borne airport express et sa sortie optique. Par contre, vu que je ne connais pas les iPads, je ne sais pas trop comment on diffuse le son de l'iPad vers la borne. C'est à partir de l'application iPod ?


----------



## Jellybass (24 Mai 2011)

Oui, iPod. 

Ça marche aussi avec Remote si tu as un Mac ou PC allumé sur ton réseau wifi. Dans ce cas-là, l'iPad sert de télécommande.

Dans les deux cas, ça marche bien.


----------



## wip (24 Mai 2011)

Jellybass a dit:


> Oui, iPod.
> 
> Ça marche aussi avec Remote si tu as un Mac ou PC allumé sur ton réseau wifi. Dans ce cas-là, l'iPad sert de télécommande.
> 
> Dans les deux cas, ça marche bien.


Super, merci beaucoup, mon père va être ravi, et moi aussi


----------

